# 3 litters on the way :)



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Well we have 3 litters due within this week

1st litter
MR Jingles (Hairless from Jen) x Fuzzy Astrex PEW/possibly himmy

2nd litter
Mr Jingles x BEC

3rd litter
choc tan x choc tan

possibly siamese on the way too fingers crossed! 

will get some pics of the pregadeemus does 2night


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck 

I lost a litter this week the mother ate them, going to leave her to build back up and try again if she does it again ill sell her off as a pet or keep her as a pet


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

We definately need pics!

Good luck!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

is that fuzzy one from me? EXCITING if so!!!!!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

daisy said:


> is that fuzzy one from me? EXCITING if so!!!!!


yup the lil PEW with a dark nose lol :?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

awesome! id love to see how her bebies turn out! are u gonna breed from the choc girl who you had from me? i believe her origonal name being 'nanny baldie' :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol yup shes next to meet Mr Jingles  she didnt get on very well with the PEW fuzzy so we couldnt put them together with him :? nanie baldy has prooved to be a bit fiesty lol not to humans only to mice she doesnt like !


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

wow, pmt mouse! i dunno if its something you hav noticed - or anyone else with hairless, but ive found that more often than not, hairy mice dont like bald mice, ive got to be careful who i house my balds with, i made the wrong choice on friends recently and my lovely bald needleface got bites all over her ass, she was most upset!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol well she seems to be doing the bullying with the haired! finally found her some house mates that she likes! or they soon put her in her place so shes behaving herself now lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That must be a strain thing because mine never had any problems with any other mice hairless o9r furred. Actually the hairless absolutely loved the company of other mice - I used to keep groups of six bucks together all the time.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i think the choc fuzzy might be the black sheep of the familly, all my other balds are very chill and like other mice and people, the bucks i can keep together, i've got a dad and son combo going on at the moment.(dad hairy, son bald) ive just noticed that some of my hairy mice seem to be really insulted by the company of balds, i asked my sister if she'd had it and said she'd noticed it too, and her balds are non related to mine.

maybe its my hairy mice that have the problem? its only with girls ive noticed it.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

allthough saying that, she lived in a big group of different girls before she left for yours and always enjoyed a grooming sesh, maybe she got a bit big for her boots after travelling


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont' have any problems with my nakeds being in with haired mice either.
I currently have 8-9 bucks in together and the same with the does.

I have three hairless litters at present and a few trio'd up.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt have any problem with my Hairless being in with Hairies either.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

CT Doe, Due today (6th oct.) This pic was a few days ago she is much bigger now...


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

She is lovely!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

And we have birth off...choc tan has started!

Place your bets now for how many lol!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im gonna say 9  I haven't peeked, promise!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

im saying 14


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Other does also pregnant


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

doesnt the lil fuzzy girl look wrong! lol


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

she looks way more wooley now!! and look at her funny nose!!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

shes a strange lil 1  weird how shes got dark nose but not ears or bum and tail


----------

